# just being bored



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

thought I'll give some of my thoughts on different types:

INFP - Fragile, soothing
INFJ - Thoughtful
ISFP - easy going and fun to be with
ISFJ - Really dumb, relationships above all even if that means he'll suffer for the rest of his life

INTJ - Robotic, caring, kind, reserved
INTP - Mild, calming, really funny sometimes
ISTP - strong, alcohol abuser, quite dumb and aggressive sometimes
ISTJ - really emotionally withdrawn but strong

ESFJ - easy to hurt, so damn illogical, whenever ESFJ's logic is mentioned you must be on the floor laughing
ENFP - easy to aggitate, piss off, really stubborn
ESFP - doesn't give a f***
ENFJ - rough as hell, master manipulator and clever, will not get off your case

ENTP - hillarious, reckless
ESTP - powerful, controlling
ESTJ - Stuck up but also really caring
ENTJ - arrogant but funny


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Are these socionics or Myers-Briggs types?


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

Well when you go onto wikisocion they have these EII an LII and when you open them each has a pseudo name like HUGO, DUMAS, HAMLET ... And then I am on a site where there is a Chart of each of those equalled to MBTI Abbreviation. I am also holding a book on Socionics...


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I wasn't clear initially because MBTI INFJ does not equal socionics INFj. Socionics uses lower case for the last letter, MBTI does not. Socionics also uses 3 letter abbreviations like EII, MBTI does not.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

yeah that's true about ENFP's  but only with very particular people, about very particular topics


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

just being dumb and drunk. Love it.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

that made me laugh  obviously i judge according to my own values. And last 4 ISTP's i had an interaction with had some problems with abuse of some sort. I can't even explain it ))) It is like a trend. One was totally wasted and verbally abusing his girlfriend calling her in the worst names possible and not back down for a long time.... then other guy told me how he cant stop drinking when listening to music and then when hes drunk he takes a pee in a corner in a bedroom and hes wife screams at him wtf is he doing and he finds it funny. and the third guy just loves drinking at least 3 times a week.... and to other guy i said i was on a date yesterday and he went "ohh that girl i like her ass her pussy looks good did u put your dick into her" ... I was ready to kill i swear to god ....


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

awww you hate SFJs like everyone else. I'm flattered, really.

Would love to wager many SFJs you know are mistyped by yours truly.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

Man You guys also know how to talk about wallpaper and floor of the room and then notice how great lamps are and how clouds are swirling in the sky and then have a chat about million different things in 3 seconds ... and normaly when i start to share a story it is suddenlly already a 10 different stories llol : I MEAN WTF!!!  sometimes it can be frustrating. Also your avatar... Cat, pizza and milkyway.... that could be a summary of ENFP's way of thinking ...


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

hoopla said:


> awww you hate SFJs like everyone else. I'm flattered, really.
> 
> Would love to wager many SFJs you know are mistyped by yours truly.


ISFJ's are really protective of relationships and sometimes when you need to get the job done you find out he wouldn't move because relationships above all and everything is chaos and you see one ISFJ stood in the middle all happy with himself because he has saved that one special relationship. But ESFJ's a different story .... I like them ... really funny


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

powerful said:


> ISFJ's are really protective of relationships and sometimes when you need to get the job done you find out he wouldn't move because relationships above all and everything is chaos and you see one ISFJ stood in the middle all happy with himself because he has saved that one special relationship. But ESFJ's a different story .... I like them ... really funny


relationships above all... sounds a bit extroverted, and even shallow for an extrovert in and of itself. You think a person would really put one thing above all? I like to think humans are much too intellectual and in depth to be so narrow minded but perhaps I'm naive.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

I've seen it happen a few times over with different ISFJ's  If I was to talk from my own experience with a few ISFJ's then yes they do try to save relationships even when situation really calls for a confrontation and possibility of hurting someone, they choose to bear the pain with themselves to save the relationship or let another area suffer... From outside it looks irrational but it also looks very loving, caring and noble... Ross from friends is a good example of ISFJ.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll add to this. And hope nobody gets so offended as to report me for a bit of laid-back fun :laughing:

ILE - They remind me of me, if I argued for the sake of it and didn't have a soul.
LII - They personify idealism to it's illogical conclusion, and will happily remove everything and anything that doesn't fit their stubborn ideal. Including you and your children.
ESE - They're all weird, clingy and never stop talking to me. Which is annoying. Because I'm trying to talk to other people.
SEI - Best alcohol+eating+movie buddies. But they hate you behind your back.

SLE - Lol.
LSI - The seemingly quiet, laid-back guy who is in fact an asshole.
EIE - They take interesting topics and make those topics all histrionic; making interesting things boring.
IEI - These guys don't have friends, yet they are friends with everyone.

LIE - Thankfully they aren't effected by the silly MBTI stereotype.
ILI - One of my best friends is one of these; he's competitive but can only do it in a passive way, and is also naively idealistic in a very narrow way.
SEE - How come they're all personal trainers who want to go into politics?
ESI - These guys remind me of LSIs, and Heinrich Himmler.

LSE - Someone needs to keep everything running while I'm posting on Socionics boards.
SLI - The seemingly quiet, laid-back guy who is in fact _not _an asshole.
IEE - Worst people imaginable. Stubborn, easily irritated and mind-numbingly stupid to a fault.
EII - Yeah, pacifism is cool and all, but the door doesn't care if you move it slightly to get where you're going.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

The_Wanderer said:


> LII - They personify idealism to it's illogical conclusion, and will happily remove everything and anything that doesn't fit their stubborn ideal. Including you and your children.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

About ISFJs (SEI) : The MBTI stereotype is that they are only nice and dumbs caregivers, but the truth is that ISFJs have tertiary Ti, and they are often quite interested in intellectual matters (they are introverts by the way). 

I see them as down-to-earth INFJs, and I think that they are the best at managing a relationship (especially in on). They are careful and protecting people.

Edit : 



> IEI - These guys don't have friends, yet they are friends with everyone.


Hahaha this is so true!


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

@The_Wanderer haha That's what I'm talking about ))


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> I'll add to this. And hope nobody gets so offended as to report me for a bit of laid-back fun :laughing:
> 
> ILE - They remind me of me, if I argued for the sake of it and didn't have a soul.
> LII - They personify idealism to it's illogical conclusion, and will happily remove everything and anything that doesn't fit their stubborn ideal. Including you and your children.
> ...


If ESIs in general are like Heinrich, what would I, as a full reactive ennea(468) ESI be like. Oh and I'm an Se subtype.
.
.
.
Sith perhaps?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Ixim said:


> Sith perhaps?


Haha. Depends on the Sith I guess. A lot of them come across as Beta NFs or Gamma NTs to me.

Don't look too far into it either, if I tried I could place a tyrant or two in each personality type.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> Haha. Depends on the Sith I guess. A lot of them come across as Beta NFs or Gamma NTs to me.
> 
> Don't look too far into it either, if I tried I could place a tyrant or two in each personality type.


Yeah, they'd be something T. I realised that in the SW intro(Korriban yeah) in SWTOR. They are too manipulating for my taste. That's why my one is as direct and blunt as it goes. Needless to say, he's not exactly a typical Sith, nor on the dark side either. He's more of (me in SW,) Qui-Gonn, Sith edition. Zabrak, gotta love those.

Which dics would be in ESI?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Ixim said:


> Yeah, they'd be something T. I realised that in the SW intro(Korriban yeah) in SWTOR. They are too manipulating for my taste. That's why my one is as direct and blunt as it goes


I honestly think a lot of logical types would be more akin to the Jedi. Think about it; the Jedi code encourages subdued emotions, self-discipline, duty to others and service to the Republic. A lot of what the Sith do is more towards the cliches of some ethical types.



Ixim said:


> Which dics would be in ESI?


Aside from Darth Vader? lol. None of the big ones come to mind, Nixon was one, so was Alexander the Peacemaker... both quite tyrannical, although it guess that's open to argument.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> I honestly think a lot of logical types would be more akin to the Jedi. Think about it; the Jedi code encourages subdued emotions, self-discipline, duty to others and service to the Republic. A lot of what the Sith do is more towards the cliches of some ethical types.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from Darth Vader? lol. None of the big ones come to mind, Nixon was one, so was Alexander the Peacemaker... both quite tyrannical, although it guess that's open to argument.


Yeah, because Sidious is totally F. Like yes. To the point he planned out everything that could be planned. That sounds NiTe or TeNi to me. But if he had a perfect aide(Vader), that'd make it a dual relation. no? Except that dual relations are supposed to happen by chance and in the "from the blue sky...HIM, I MEAN HIM?" way, not the Sidious <-> Anakin way. Man that pat from the end of episode one is...UGH /shiver. Still, if Vader is FiSe, then Sidious could very well be TeNi. But! NiTe is an activator! DAMN!

Anyhow, at large you are right.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Ixim said:


> Yeah, because Sidious is totally F.


Palpatine EIE. Lol. We should make a Star Wars typing thread somewhere.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> Palpatine EIE. Lol. We should make a Star Wars typing thread somewhere.


Like one(at least) doesn't exist already...


----------

